# Does cashmere come from a boy cow or a girl cow?



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2010)

YouTube - Worlds Funniest Commercials


----------



## jodijaye (Feb 6, 2012)

funny


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2012)

"This video has been removed by the user."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 6, 2012)

Daniel said:


> "This video has been removed by the user."



Well, that sucks.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 6, 2012)

ya that does  now i don't know where cashmere comes from  boy cow or girl cow  mmmmm


----------

